# Which esc



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

Mamba max pro or a new havoc pro with x-drive. My pal just got a SC10 4x4 and wants advice on which esc running a 550 motor most likely a novak. I haven't done much racing lately so I'am wondering on which one is more dependable and user friiendly


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

boborc said:


> Mamba max pro or a new havoc pro with x-drive. My pal just got a SC10 4x4 and wants advice on which esc running a 550 motor most likely a novak. I haven't done much racing lately so I'am wondering on which one is more dependable and user friiendly


the havoc pro


----------



## hockey1994 (Jul 7, 2011)

4h club is looking at speed passion club esc motor combo. Does anybody have any opinions, criticisms on speed passion electronics?


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I would go with Hobbywing SCTPro 120A.

I just got one a few weeks back from the Losi SCTE and like it way more then the MMP I previously had.


----------



## louiecola2 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm new to RC and I'm thinking of getting Castle Creation Sidewinder SV2 7700kv system because I want to go fast like around 60 to 70mph and it is cheap. My question is How much will a fan help to cool the esc and motor down to run a little longer also I want to put this my RC10T4.


----------



## rckid 14 (Oct 7, 2011)

im a big fan of the mamba max pro i have had 5-6 of them in different cars and have never had a problem with them and there very user fiendly


----------

